# nocks for easton jazz 1716



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

i have been given some 29" 1716 easton jazz with nocks glued in. it's hard to tell if the current nocks fit over the shaft or fit inside. i will be cutting 2 1/2" off the length at the nock end. what size and type of nocks do i need to order?


----------



## beerbudget (Feb 5, 2011)

I use uni bushing and g-nock.


----------



## Bill_Bradley (May 27, 2011)

The stock Jazz shafts have a tapered end for a glue-on nock. As beerbudget said, if you cut off at the nock end, the 1716 shaft will accept a uni bushing for a g-nock. (Ref: http://www.eastonarchery.com/products/product/32 )


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks, i wasn't aware of the tapered end, and was cutting from this end as the tiny points are glued in also. thanks for the link also, very useful, as i'm new to aluminiums.


----------



## whitebuck (Oct 17, 2003)

Have you checked the points aren't hot melted in?


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

unibushings and g nocks ended up being the pricier option. a friend cut the excess length from the point end including the cheap IFT points. just need to glue in replacement IFT points now. the internal fitting segment of these is quite short. a less expensive option. gave myself an extra bit of length to shorten again should i need it. thanks again for the replies.


----------

